
Why We Chose TypeScript Over FlowType - mohsen1
https://eng.lyft.com/typescript-at-lyft-64f0702346ea
======
whatever_dude
Pretty interesting numbers. FTA:

> StackOverflow questions: FlowType: ~900; TypeScript~38,000

> GitHub Issues: FlowType: ~1,500 Open, 2,200 Closed; TypeScript: ~2,400 Open,
> 11,200 Closed

> GitHub pull requests FlowType: ~60 Open, 1,200 Closed; TypeScript: ~100
> Open, ~5,000 Closed

> npm download per month FlowType: ~2.9 million/month, TypeScript: ~7.2
> million/month

Community size or StackOverflow questions or, well, "popularity" are not
exactly what makes a language or platform _good_, but I usually find that
everything else being equal, there's a direct correlation. It's much easier
being part of an engaged community.

~~~
bcherny
Not to mention TypeScript has 10x the number of community typings as flow.

See slide here: [https://bcherny.github.io/Talks/why-
typescript/#31](https://bcherny.github.io/Talks/why-typescript/#31)

~~~
hobofan
Depending on what you work on, that can still be enough. I mainly used Flow in
React (+ usual libraries) codebases, and was never missing any typings.

~~~
bcherny
What sort of products did you work on? I often find that even with TypeScript
I end up having to type a few libraries myself.

